# Miami Hotel or similar?



## DeanMaThinko (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

I hope that those of you in the know can help me out here. A little under 5 years ago I took a flight to Bangkok with no actual hotel reserved for my 10-day stay. I had an idea in mind of the hotel I Wanted to stay at, but when I went to inquire it was completely booked. I ended up stumbling upon the Miami Hotel. It was night-time and the prices were good so I just stayed there. I hated the mosquitoes, but hey, what are you gonna do? 

Anyway, this time I will be coming from Tokyo into Thailand for approximately 2-3 weeks (only need a country to travel to for a short while before I can re-enter Japan and start my tourist visa anew). Don't really care much for Korea, and Taiwan, while nice, is more expensive than Thailand. 

*Anyway, basically I need somewhere either equal to or better than the Miami Hotel as far as price, location, safety, etc. Any tips or assistance? Thanks for your time.*

Also my prospective trip dates would be either Feb.18- March 4th Or Feb.18-March 10th. Anything going on out of the ordinairy during those dates?


----------

